
Right-Wing Media Outlets Duped by a Middle East Propaganda Campaign - radicaldreamer
https://www.thedailybeast.com/right-wing-media-outlets-duped-by-a-middle-east-propaganda-campaign
======
bediger4000
This article doesn't seem to attribute the many fake personas to any
particular nation-state. Weird.

~~~
radicaldreamer
It was the UAE or Saudis most likely (my bet is on UAE, they’ve been ahead of
the curve with their phone hacking and dis-information operations)

------
Ghjklov
I don't think this is a "funny haha gotcha conservatives" prank. This a real
propaganda/fake news effort by a foreign power to subvert US journalism. It
could happen to anyone. Is there really a need to make this partisan by
dunking on the Right-Wing for falling victim to it?

